# Hunleys first vet visit



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

(If this is not in the correct section please move to proper area thank you)

This past Wednesday, Hunley had his first vet visit. clean bill of health. Got his first set of shots and he did great. No sound when they used the needle and no complaint when they administered the oral deworming meds. What a trooper. I was surprised by his weight though, did not expect him to weigh 5.5lbs already (he seems so much lighter) . So I asked and they guestimated he will be between 7 - 10 lbs. Not so tiny for a chi, but then again we were not planning on showing him, just loving him as a pet/family member.

We have to go back in four weeks for the second part of the rabies vacc and then three/four weeks after that again to complete. Vet checked him for fleas and was surprised to find none so I explained what I use and will use. He did give me heartguard meds for him, which I will give him on August first, make it easier for me to remember the time frame (even though I can mark the box). When we came home he had his first raw meal, part of a chicken wing. But he managed it nicely.  yay, so proud of my little guy!!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

This is good news  glad hunley is fit and healthy!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Way to go Hunley. 5.5 is a lot but not unheard of. I have two Chi's that are 7.6 lbs. So large chi's are pretty common. Lots of our members have purebreds and mixes that weigh above standard. I don't see Hunley getting to 10 lbs though. But we shall see 😊


----------



## queenladydragon (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm thinking he'll get to around 7-8lbs tops but if he reaches 10 so be it. He is an active little guy and as long as he is healthy its all good.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

I think we always feel better once our new fur babies have their 1st vet visit and get the official clean bill of health. So happy for you and Hunley.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations on the clean bill of health! Cuddles weighed 3.8 lbs when she got either her second or last set of puppy shots. She's now two years old and weighs 5 lbs. Sounds like Hunley's going to be a big Chi . Bigger is sometimes better, though, anyways. Maybe he won't be as fragile as a smaller Chi would .

Cuddles eats raw, too. It's amazing how well the little guys could chew bone. When Cuddles started eating raw meat, she didn't know what to do with it at first. Now, she's a pro, except when it comes to organs.


----------

